# Next LEEK meet 18th Nov



## thehornster

.............................







......................
As usual guy's another meet for Sunday 18th Nov.
If your up for it a curry first at 3pm  then onto bluewater for 6pm ,then onto the Wharf pub for around 6:45pm
Once again we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It's Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 










.........................







..................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area? Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise  

Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 
1. Hornster
2. BAMTT
Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. BAMTT


----------



## BAMTT

Go on then


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> Go on then


Were you sitting there waiting???? :lol: 
Can you afford the petrol :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then
> 
> 
> 
> Were you sitting there waiting???? :lol:
> Can you afford the petrol :wink:
Click to expand...

No the missus has just gone to bed, Thought I'd just check the forum, Beans in a jar mate, beans in a jar  :lol:


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go on then
> 
> 
> 
> Were you sitting there waiting???? :lol:
> Can you afford the petrol :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the missus has just gone to bed, Thought I'd just check the forum, Beans in a jar mate, beans in a jar  :lol:
Click to expand...

My lids not moved since the wedding!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## renton72

I am back off holiday that day but not sure what time. Ill try and get there but if I donâ€™t turn up you know why. :wink:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## thehornster

renton72 said:


> I am back off holiday that day but not sure what time. Ill try and get there but if I donâ€™t turn up you know why. :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Thats no excuse cancel the holiday! :evil: ...ill go in your place


----------



## Essex Audi

Always at the same place as you say its a LEEK meet but why is it there all the time i don't mind but just would be nice to get around a little bit !!!!


----------



## BAMTT

As discussed here it is difficult for people to arrange different places time etc it is easier to keep it central

This has been called LEEK because that was a name that stuck at the start its not copyrighted or anything

There was another meet in Kent this w/e which went well by all accounts, as did yours, i don't see where your coming from although as you know it is not always easy getting people together


----------



## Essex Audi

Yeah i no what ya mean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! getting people to turn up its hard but a few people this way would just like to see you come over this way ............ thats all


----------



## renton72

Essex Audi said:


> Yeah i no what ya mean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! getting people to turn up its hard but a few people this way would just like to see you come over this way ............ thats all


I find it difficult to make midweek meets to be honest, and would come along to a midweek meet if i could make it. On a Tuesday / Wed night it is just not happening for me.

You state ' but a few people this way would just like to see you come over this way ............ thats all'. im not sure what your getting at?

As has been stated before in this thread and other threads its difficult to get people to turn up at the best of times. The bluewater meet always gets regular people attending and it works. It doesnt have to be the only meet but there should be no reason to change it as it has been running for the last 2 years.

Why dont you pop down one day and see what its like, and dont listen to any preconseptions from anybody what any of us are like? We can then have a chat about organising cruises etc where more people may turn up, and in different locations.

If one meet got all the people who have attended the Kent / Essex meets that have happened over the last couple of months it would be mamouth.


----------



## thehornster

Essex Audi said:


> Always at the same place as you say its a LEEK meet but why is it there all the time i don't mind but just would be nice to get around a little bit !!!!


Surely thats why we have other reps doing meets around the country.
Can you imagine trying to move a meet every month  
You'd probably get on average 2-3 people to each one, then it moves from their area again the next month :?

Who would sort the directions,pub,parking and restaurant if needed each month.I know i'm not goining to :?

I love meeting up with everyone each month dont get me wrong,but i have a job a wife a house and lots of my own friends to be spending time with.

Being a rep/organizer of meets is unpaid as you know.If your prepared to sort all that out each month good on ya :wink:

But remember once you start that sort of thing you'll have to continue it or feel oblidged.... every month! and if you end up with a crap venue a few times people will be dissapointed and you will be disheartend :?

Trust me its the way to go.We must be doing something right,weve been going for 2 yrs and have people driving from all over the country to come and join us for a curry etc. Nem came last weekend after a 3hr drive bless him :-* and sup3rfly used to drive down from milton keynes every month.
Then of course there are the 4 or 5 guys that have a bought other marquees,but still come along each month. 8)

Have you considered being the essex rep as im actually the south east?
The more the merrier! The ttoc dont have to pay anyone :lol:

Pop along and see us next month,i promise you'll have a good laugh!

I'll buy you a coke! 

John


----------



## Donners

Just imagine how many times I would get lost if it moved each month! :?


----------



## thehornster

Donners said:


> Just imagine how many times I would get lost if it moved each month! :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72

Donners said:


> Just imagine how many times I would get lost if it moved each month! :?


 :lol: :lol:

THAts why its kept simple for you mate! :lol:


----------



## Essex Audi

Hi guys

When you put it like that it makes sence .... (god you must all hate me) :evil:

didnt want to pee anyone off but like you say people would get lost and sorry i didn't realise how long and how many people go to this meet ...... 

yes i will pop down and say hello as i would like to see all of you and ya cars thats if im not working have to find out etc

Thanks for explaining in detail

Andy :wink:


----------



## renton72

Essex Audi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> When you put it like that it makes sence .... (god you must all hate me) :evil:
> 
> didnt want to pee anyone off but like you say people would get lost and sorry i didn't realise how long and how many people go to this meet ......
> 
> yes i will pop down and say hello as i would like to see all of you and ya cars thats if im not working have to find out etc
> 
> Thanks for explaining in detail
> 
> Andy :wink:


Nobody hates you :wink:

Pop down one month, will be good to meet you.


----------



## BAMTT

Essex Audi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> When you put it like that it makes sence .... (god you must all hate me) :evil:
> 
> didnt want to pee anyone off but like you say people would get lost and sorry i didn't realise how long and how many people go to this meet ......
> 
> yes i will pop down and say hello as i would like to see all of you and ya cars thats if im not working have to find out etc
> 
> Thanks for explaining in detail
> 
> Andy :wink:


You should do, its a good testament to John and the others that so many keep coming after their TT's have gone


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> When you put it like that it makes sence .... (god you must all hate me) :evil:
> 
> didnt want to pee anyone off but like you say people would get lost and sorry i didn't realise how long and how many people go to this meet ......
> 
> yes i will pop down and say hello as i would like to see all of you and ya cars thats if im not working have to find out etc
> 
> Thanks for explaining in detail
> 
> Andy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You should do, its a good testament to John and the others that so many keep coming after their TT's have gone
Click to expand...

You have to come for the curry too thought Andy!! Its fantastic! 8)

You could cruise down with a couple of the other guys ! :wink:


----------



## thehornster

Just to let you know i passed my bike test yesterday! 8)

So ive been playing on my baby ever since  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

thehornster said:


> Just to let you know i passed my bike test yesterday! 8)
> 
> So ive been playing on my baby ever since  :wink:


Well done John, you bringing it to the meet ?


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to let you know i passed my bike test yesterday! 8)
> 
> So ive been playing on my baby ever since  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done John, you bringing it to the meet ?
Click to expand...

Cheers mate

Ermmm dont want to show you all up.....erm...yeah thats it!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## dave_uk

Hi All,

I will be out with the Mrs celibrating her birthday on the 18th, so I can't make the meet :?

Hopefully will see you all at the Xmas dinner :?: :idea: :?:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## thehornster

dave_uk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be out with the Mrs celibrating her birthday on the 18th, so I can't make the meet :?
> 
> Hopefully will see you all at the Xmas dinner :?: :idea: :?:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Xmas curry!! :wink:

See ya next tme buddy 8)


----------



## BAMTT

Are we still on ?


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> Are we still on ?


At the moment its looking like a no :? 
Theres only you and I :wink: :-*

Shall we leave it till next month? ive plenty to do sunday as mums over from spain. :roll:

Did you send Ken his thingy Tony? i forgot to ask him.


----------



## BAMTT

thehornster said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still on ?
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment its looking like a no :?
> Theres only you and I :wink: :-*
> 
> Shall we leave it till next month? ive plenty to do sunday as mums over from spain. :roll:
> 
> Did you send Ken his thingy Tony? i forgot to ask him.
Click to expand...

Yep sent it a day or so after the last meet

I'm fine with next month, will keep an eye on the thread though


----------



## thehornster

BAMTT said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we still on ?
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment its looking like a no :?
> Theres only you and I :wink: :-*
> 
> Shall we leave it till next month? ive plenty to do sunday as mums over from spain. :roll:
> 
> Did you send Ken his thingy Tony? i forgot to ask him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep sent it a day or so after the last meet
> 
> I'm fine with next month, will keep an eye on the thread though
Click to expand...

Ok mate ill put cancelled on this thread

See you all next month then.
Hopefully it wont be minus 4 degrees!


----------



## Nando

Sorry gents - couldn't make this meet. Hopefully see you all in December.


----------



## a18eem

Right then guys... I shall cancel the krispys then :!: 
see you all next month... for a turkey dinner I hope.


----------



## Donners

Hi guys

Just came on here to check it was today and didn't realise I hadn't signed up for this one!  Obviously I realise it's now cancelled but I would have come along otherwise!


----------



## thehornster

Sorry about that guys.It was only tony and I that were confirmed,so i made other arrangements.

Get in a bit quicker next time,youve got a month :lol: :wink:


----------



## Donners

Has anyone got recommendations on sat navs?

Looked at the Tom Tom 520 which seems good to me!
Even the Tom Tom One as I don't think I need all the extras or will that just send me into fields? Or even M-e-o-pham, _John_  

Ant


----------



## thehornster

Donners said:


> Has anyone got recommendations on sat navs?
> 
> Looked at the Tom Tom 520 which seems good to me!
> Even the Tom Tom One as I don't think I need all the extras or will that just send me into fields? Or even M-e-o-pham, _John_
> 
> Ant


Hahahaha meopham that was funny!

Tom tom ones are great Amazon doing one here version 3 for Â£127 delivered 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/TomTom-Great-Br ... 41&sr=1-11

or refurbs http://www.morgancomputers.co.uk/shop/d ... network=af

or currys 
http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/product/seo/920181#

and use this code at checkout for 5% discount

Discount: 5%

Promotional Code: YAW825



Instructions: Enter this code during November to receive 5% off purchases at Currys. Code only applies to Home Delivery products


----------



## thehornster

Right heres the next meet

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 19#1091219

Ill get some xmas crackers! :lol: :wink:

Make sure you put your name down this time guys :wink:

Shall we do a secret santa ?? :wink:


----------



## thehornster

Donners www.hotukdeals.com has just posted another deal for the tom tom one 
http://www.johnlewis.com/Sport+and+Leis ... oduct.aspx

and use this code for Â£20 off :wink:

click here for code etc http://www.johnlewis.com/Extras/Coupon. ... urce=35890

i think you get some more cash back if you use www.quidco.com as well :wink:

Give me a shout if you get stuck

John


----------

